# King Pigeon Breed Problem



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hey Guys

came up wid a small issue wid my king pigeon pair..

they are adult ..mated like million times infront of me 

completed the nest too ..but problem is female sitting in the nest bowl from 

3-4 days but not laying egg..

im attaching pic too.. kindly help and i need ur expert opinion ..

*


----------



## rubee (Apr 19, 2011)

could be that they are both males and go through the mating rituals but of course are unable to lay.


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

rubee said:


> could be that they are both males and go through the mating rituals but of course are unable to lay.


na they are confirmed male and female .. they mated like hundred times infront of me.. but i just couldnt recoginize wats the problem wid this pair..


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Performing Breeds: Show birds?: King Pigeon*

Hello. Maybe post this question in another area of pigeon talk. Like the Sick or Injured Discussion, because If they were a true pair, then the female needs help with calcium or meds. Thanks.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, How long have you had this pair mated and do you know the age of them?

Gordon


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

12Ka-6 said:


> Hi, How long have you had this pair mated and do you know the age of them?
> 
> Gordon


i saw them today again mating but no sign of egg.. im returning it anyways

really loved this pair but this problem is just annooying


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Maybe post this question in another area of pigeon talk. Like the Sick or Injured Discussion, because If they were a true pair, then the female needs help with calcium or meds. Thanks.


dearest bro this is breed problem so i posted in this section..

calcium or meds wont work planning to buy a new pair


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Magician,
They could both be male. Them mating often does not mean that they are male and female. The only way to know if one is a female is for her to lay an egg. I have had pigeons I thought were a pair but turned out to be 2 males or 2 female. Separate them and put them both with ones you know are hens. If both new pairs have fertile eggs then it's 2 male king pigeons. If one new pair have fertile eggs and the other has 4 eggs then you have a male and a female and put them back together.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Again, if you answer the question as to how long you have had the birds then one can maybe give a better answer.
You say they are "confirmed" male & female, how has this been confirmed ? have they laid eggs before ?
Egg production takes time, Just because 2 birds mate does not mean they will lay eggs instantly or indeed in only 3-4 days of sitting on the nest, no matter how many times they mate.
Also, if they are in new surroundings, they may well still be a pair, but can take longer to acclimatise & lay.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Magician said:


> they are adult ..mated like million times infront of me
> 
> completed the nest too ..but problem is female sitting in the nest bowl from
> 
> 3-4 days but not laying egg..


well thats alot of mating!!! 

Its very difficult to distinguish between the sexes in pigeon, even the seasoned people may get it wrong at times specially if its a young pair, I had a brown king pair which turned out to be two females and it was only when i saw four eggs in the nest bowl, so sometimes you get really deceived 

There may be a few cases if they are for sure male & female, like the hen is very young or the surroundings the effecting the laying too, and some pair take longer times for their first lay

Why not separate them and keep them with males and females and if you are experienced enough, it will be very clear for you that if the pair you have is for sure a pair


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

oh yeah i was right.. the female was infertile .. i returned it to seller..

thanks every one for helping Bless ya


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Good Riddance!!


----------

